# Auto SSH Script help



## WalterDirt (Apr 13, 2006)

I hope I have the right forum for this question.

I work remotely and need to run an SSH command to gain access to my corporate network.

I was hoping that there was a way to automatically run an ssh command at bootup provide the password for login all during bootup.

Here is a sample of the command I need to run in terminal:
ssh -l ABCDEF -L 1555:10.10.8.10:3389 ftp.someSSHserver.com

Followed by a password prompt.

Is there a way to do this automatically.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## arrannen (Apr 13, 2006)

It seems to me that automator/applescript would be the easiest.  I've never played around with applescript however I do know that you can compile a script as standalone and then link to it in the startup items file.  I'll see if I can cook something up for you.


----------

